# Black Caviar sketch



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

For an art assignment: I chose to do something to do with a racehorse, so I decided to draw Black Caviar  Quite happy with the end result, definitely one of my better works. 
Excuse the quality of this one, the photo didn't show the outline very well so I put some effect on it.









Tail, mane, head and some details added. Taken on my iPod so the quality isn't that great.









Chest and neck filled in. Again, taken on my iPod.









"Nelly" finished. Rump was incredibly hard to shade, as well as the back legs. Had a hard time 'lifting' them off the page. Taken on iPod again.









And lastly, the end result. Not too happy with the photo, taken under artificial lighting. 









Critique is welcome


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh... I knew I forgot something. I'll upload the reference picture when I'm back on a computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I don't know the horse but I think you're a very talented artist.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That is amazing BarefootBugsy , looks so good!! I love the shading annd great choice to draw Black Caviar


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Just curious how long does a drawing like this take?


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Just curious how long does a drawing like this take?


 I know for a fact that it would take me more than 60 years and I still wouldn't get it right or anywhere near what the OP has produced :wink:


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's awesome! :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

This is really good, I love it!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

That is awesome! Excellent work! I especially like the tail for some reason. Very realistic. Got any more to share?


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Excellent motion capture. Very good work!


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's definitely one of my favourites 



Caitlinpalomino said:


> Just curious how long does a drawing like this take?


It took me 6 hours of actual pencil-to-paper time over two days, which was a bit of a struggle for me, because I'm reeeaaally slow.. Like I'll draw for about ten minutes then have a two hour break.. :lol:

Anyway, reference picture is below. It was hard to get the smaller details in there because I blew the reference pic up to A4 size and printed it.. resulting in a VERY pixelated image.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha Im the same as you I cant sit down and draw for an hour straight I have to have little breaks haha.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I, too, find the tail to be exquisitely done. I dont' think I've seen anyone here do a better tail.

the only thing I can see is that the bridle might use some minor shading; it would not be a flat white like that on all parts becasue it wraps around the horse (show roundness with shading) and is affected by light and shadows , as is all the horse.

how big is this drawing?

ETA now that I see the ref. photo, I can see that the bridle has NO shading. Nevermind!


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I, too, find the tail to be exquisitely done. I dont' think I've seen anyone here do a better tail.


Thanks! I do pride myself on my ability to draw tails and "messy" hair, after sitting down and drawing many pictures of these three guys... xD












tinyliny said:


> how big is this drawing?


Haven't measured it, it's on a piece of paper about A3 size, maybe a little bigger, but the actual drawing could fit on an A4 piece of paper.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that is so cooll!! Good work!


----------

